# Samsung 55D8000 or 65D8000



## Toolguy (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought a Samsung 55D8000 Led TV. I think the picture is great but it seems too small. I am working on returning it for the 65D8000. It is another $2300. wow. Does anybody have any experience with the new 65". I paid $2699 for the 55"- how can the 65" be worth $4999. am I nuts.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It costs more to make those larger panels. :dontknow: It's always been that way and probably will continue.


----------



## aleicgrant (Aug 17, 2011)

horrible experience for me in terms of samsung quality. I went through 5 of the UN65C8000 sets and returned them all. From what I hear the UN65D8000 isnt much better. YMMV


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Seems to be a big problem with screen uniformity and flashlighting with these sets. If you are gonna spend 5K why not try for a 65" Sony 929 or even a Sharp Elite 60" if you can wait for the price to lower a little.


----------

